# Slingshot of the Year 2014 - Voting!



## M.J

*SSOTY 2014!!*​
*Pick THE Winner!*

Can-Opener - Tiny Turtle43.74%Bill Hays - Target Dragon00.00%Can-Opener - Time Traveler2018.69%QIMN - Fancy Lil' Plinker98.41%Antraxx - Rambone87.48%Outlaw - Mahogany and Acasia10.93%Bill Hays - Leather scorpion54.67%Bill Hays - MWST Slingshot87.48%DougDynasty - Dillinger98.41%Peppermack - USO32.80%Flicks - NightTrain1110.28%Flippinout - Waste Not2220.56%Simple-Shot - One for Me76.54%


----------



## M.J

Here we go! This is where we pick the Slingshot of the Year for 2014!! Here are the winners for each month, click on the name to go to the original post and refresh your memory about these cream of the crop slingshots.

SSOTM winners from February to January are represented because these are the slingshots made in 2014.

February: There was a tie for 1st, so two slingshots are represented​​Can-Opener - Tiny Turtle​





​Bill Hays - Target Dragon​​





​March: Can-Opener - Time Traveler​​












​April: Quarterinmynose - Fancy Lil' Plinker​​












​May: Antraxx - Rambone​​











​June: Outlaw - Mahogany and Acasia​​












​July: Bill Hays - Leather Scorpion​​





​August: Bill Hays - MWST Slingshot​​





​September: DougDynasty - Dillinger​​












​October: Peppermack - USO​​





​November: Flicks - NightTrain​​





​December: Flippinout - Waste Not, Want Not​












​January, 2015: Simple-Shot - One for Me​​












​​​
A huge thank you to BToon for collecting each month's winners in one topic, it really made my job easier in setting up this post!

I would love to see some vigorous debate in this topic! Lobby for your favorite, let your voice be heard! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Good luck, guys...


----------



## roirizla

What a selection! Good luck and well done


----------



## RT-

Wow...I thought it was tough voting for the past slingshot of the month. Truly an outstanding selection of slingshots from the talented craftsman on this forum.


----------



## LBH2

Good Luck to all&#8230;&#8230;.LBH2


----------



## quarterinmynose

I actually laughed when I saw my work listed among these juggernauts of awesome......then let loose with a huge smile.

Wonderful slingshots every one of them.


----------



## leon13

they are al so nice and beautiful !!!

cheers


----------



## Bill Hays

It's an honor to have a few nominated... thanks for that... BUT I do have one little thing to suggest...

The pictures are all different sized and I'm sure that soon you'll notice a correlation that the smaller pictures will generally get less votes... so if there were some consistency, that would be nice.


----------



## M.J

Bill Hays said:


> It's an honor to have a few nominated... thanks for that... BUT I do have one little thing to suggest...
> 
> The pictures are all different sized and I'm sure that soon you'll notice a correlation that the smaller pictures will generally get less votes... so if there were some consistency, that would be nice.


Ok, I fixed it.

I took the original pictures from your posts and resized them to roughly match everyone elses. Before I used the pics from the nomination post, which were smaller. All the pictures are between 350-375 pixles on their shorter side. Some look bigger because of how they were shot or their orientation or whatever. Some shooters have two pics because they have distinct sides or need multiple angles to really represent how they look. I gave your new images a little more room since they're a large image and an inset. I actually did spend quite a bit of time trying to get everything close to the same, as well as linking back to the original posts.

Sorry I overlooked it before.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Wow......each and every one is a winner.


----------



## e~shot

Very hard to pick one this time....


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

TimeTraveler all the way!


----------



## M.J

One more day of voting and first place is coming down to the wire!

Place your vote if you haven't yet anic:


----------



## reset

I coulda just put the names in a hat and did a draw they are all so perfect and i wouldnt have picked a wrong one in the bunch. Absolutely incredible works of art..


----------



## Byudzai

Voting for these is so interesting; it's first and foremost an emotional choice, but then you have to weigh appreciation for the technical feats behind each one, the appeal to you as a shooter, and your feelings toward the builder. How to balance all of those?!?!?


----------



## M.J

I'm going to close voting some time this evening. If we end up with a tie for 1st then we'll have a shootout, I don't think we should award two slingshots the SSOTY.

Edit: I suppose I should nail down a time to avoid the appearance of impropriety.

Let's say 7:00 pm, eastern time :thumbsup:


----------



## Btoon84

Got a vote in  Thanks for putting this one together MJ. Congrats to the awesome craftsmen represented here, you all are taking it to the next level each and every month!


----------



## Beanflip

I got my vote in!


----------

